# Auto connect midi network OSX



## danzlotnik (Jul 4, 2020)

Is there any way to auto-connect the midi network on mac OS ? 
I´m using Mojave right now.


----------



## Kent (Jul 4, 2020)

What is “the midi network”?


----------



## danzlotnik (Jul 4, 2020)

I´m not sure I´m using a wrong description.. 
I have 2 macs synced via midi over network (on ethernet) 
The main computer sends MMC and MTC thru the network midi device on OSX the slave uses that to run another session in sync. 

Everytime I boot I have to manually hit the connect button on the slave mac in order to connect to the main. 
Is there any way to tell the mac os that I want that connection always connected?


----------



## storyteller (Jun 16, 2021)

Same question. Did you find a solution?


----------



## robgb (Jun 24, 2021)

Every time you boot? How often do you boot? I've always been of the philosophy that you only power off when absolutely necessary, so booting happens maybe once a month.


----------



## storyteller (Jun 24, 2021)

robgb said:


> Every time you boot? How often do you boot? I've always been of the philosophy that you only power off when absolutely necessary, so booting happens maybe once a month.


When the computers go to sleep it causes the network connection to have to be manually reconnected.


----------



## ChoPraTs (Nov 20, 2021)

I would like to find a solution for this too.


----------

